# Cuddle Bugs



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello, my name is Nick! I was found limping down the street, when a wonderful person picked me up and took me to the vet to check it out. Turns out, I had a dislocated hip and a fractured femur. The worst part? It was an old injury. So on Christmas eve, the good samaritan cried out for help, and Ruff Life Rescue jumped in. I actually just received my surgery, and actually had to have my leg amputated. I'm in good spirits though, waiting for my forever home in Rising Sun, MD!

Please contact Ruff Life Rescue for more information on me and how I'm doing- [email protected]



Hey! I'm Rocky and I'm living in a foster home in New York, NY. Before I was here, I was in a shelter and my future was looking grim. Then, out of the blue, a great organization came and saved my life. Lets be honest, who could live without a MUSH-face like me?! I'm a 2 year old neutered male, and I weigh 65 pounds. I've been told, I was just born this way, and it sure doesn't stop me! I like to run and play with all my buddies in my foster home! I'm looking for a great new home for the new year, what do you think!?
For more information about me- email Posh Pets Rescue, [email protected]

If at all interested in these dogs please check out pictures of them at www.facebook.com/stubbydogs


----------

